# stonehill college police



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

anyone have any good/bad experiences or info regarding stonehill campus police?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

They just got a new chief. Go in with an open, yet curious mind. :-k


----------

